# I want to save my cats :( need help



## Guest (Jan 13, 2015)

Quick bit of background. 15 years ago my sister and I adopted 2 kittens, a brother (Osiris) and a sister (Hermione) who went on to (wrongly) have kittens (not by her brother I might add), and that brings the total to currently 5. I have Osiris and his two nephews, my sister has Hermione and her daughter, Thea.

Last August it became aware to my mum and I that something had happened that made Hermione s**t scared of my sister's new partner. Both her and Thea became terrified of coming into the house (something with a little attention from my mum and I during a visit we temporarily rectified), and my sister complains of him being attacked by Hermione, and her messing stuff up and breaking stuff. I've suggested numerous things, all have been ignored. We're halfway through January now and she's yet to try feliway or even take Hermione to the vets to rule out if she's in pain 
My sister and her bf (and bfs past) have kept them as more outdoors cats. There's no litter box or food bowls indoors and they've led a miserable life in my opinion. Bottom line, given the option she'd happily give them up.
I did offer but at a monthly cost. I already have 4 indoor/cattery cats (which they would be too) here of my own, 2 children (1 a baby), but a.) it would be a lot to deal with chores wise and b.) I'm not so sure they'd even integrate back with their relatives and the one unrelated cat I now own as well, especially as she's female.


So tonight I get a message which basically says "do you want Hermione or we're getting rid" and it's upset me so much. Such a horrid end to her months of torment. So I want them here, both of them. I need to find a company who will ship them both to me, and then whilst with me I can assess them and vet check them and see if either of my parents can take them on. If not, then I will turn to the lovely people of this forum to try and help me find a home for my sweet, sweet girls. I've missed them so much (haven't lived with them for 5 years) and it's awful thinking they're so unappreciated and unwanted by my sister, who CHOSE Hermione out of the litter herself. Hermione is 11 and Thea is 9 so they need a safe, loving home to live the rest of their lives in peace.

I wish, wish, wish I could keep them, but without divulging too much personal information myself and my little family would struggle long term with the upkeep. Plus I don't know how much work Hermione needs and I don't have the time to give her the 1:1 I think she'll need to win back trust.


Sorry for it being so long, but I'm really passionate about all my animals. I guess the first thing I'm asking for are rough quotes for shipping 2 cats within the UK (200 miles) and good couriers. I'm already waiting for a quote from one of them.

Please help me save my girls  We had Hermione and her brother as kittens when my family were all living together, not miles and miles apart like we are now, so they're very much family pets.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh what a sad tale, sorry to hear this, especially given their ages :sad:
Where abouts in the UK are you?
Are the girls neutered, vaccinated etc? Do they / would they get on with other cats?
I'm sure someone on the forum can offer some advice and / or assistance - hopefully soon xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Such a sad post 

I was going to ask the same as Moggie - where are you and where is your sister located?

There are a few PF people who travel around every now and then so you never know someone may be passing nearby who may be able to help with part of it.

I can't recommend any couriers but I just googled to see what came up. I would just have a look at a few websites and make a few calls and see who you feel comfortable with. Perhaps find one local to you and you could meet them?

Pet Transport & Shipping | UK Pet Taxi Services - uShip


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

sad, first question is where do you need transport from and to.

If you need any stop overs I can help with this.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi, thanks for the replies.

They're both spayed but my sister didn't bother keeping up with their vaccinations. So currently not vaccinated but have been in the past for the regular stuff and the extra shot they get. 

She's in Poole and I'm in Stowmarket. I want to get them here first so I can just see them (and apologise to them), then whatever further travel requirements are needed I can take care of. We get private fuel with my other half's company car so I can bring them literally anywhere if it's for their good

My parents and I were always slightly concerned about her blasé attitude towards their care: letting them out near busy roads, not using collars or transferring their chip details over to their current house. I just want my girls to have a happy ending and had always planned to collect them when they died so I could take care of their funerals. However, if a happy ending for them means they have to go to another family then so be it


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> sad, first question is where do you need transport from and to.
> 
> If you need any stop overs I can help with this.


Edit: totally misread your post lol.

Poole to Stowmarket in Suffolk is their journey to me. Then I can drive them anywhere. Thank you for the help, they're both such lovely girls. I hand reared Thea myself from about a week old.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2015)

Update:

This is rather late but thank you to everyone for your advice and support. My sister at the eleventh hour decided to seek treatment for the girls and register their chips and blah blah.... basically she would not surrender them to me and as she made these changes she has my parents' support in keeping them. 

There's nowt I can do now, but it is comforting to know there's wonderful help here should I need it in the future.

Thank you all and fingers crossed they are in for a happy retirement x


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2015)

It's all gone t*ts up again. I'll explain more later, I'm too upset to type it out at the moment


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh dear, that didn't last long, hugs to you. x


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2015)

It's come to light that only one of my cats is present at my sister's. Her and her partner haven't seen Thea since before Christmas. Either she's moved house, or the dual carriageway at the end of the garden claimed her. It seems I will never know which.

My partner took over conversing with my sister (should there need to be further conversing) about the now one cat, Hermione. I was informed on Sunday that my sister would be driving her from Poole to here some time this week. They couldn't/didn't want to have her any more.
I get a message today, an "update".



> "We've been getting advice from our local pet charity about her behaviour and they said it would be more stressful for her to travel and keep changing homes. And they didn't recommend taking her on a long journey just for rehoming if we could do it closer. And it looks like we don't really have the money to come all the way to yours."


So on Sunday everything was sorted and could be afforded. Now it isn't and it can't be. I was also subsequently informed that even if I paid a courier to bring her to me, they wouldn't be able to afford to give me anything towards food or upkeep etc. So I don't know if they've even been spending money to feed her each month. I'm not surprised Thea left if she wasn't being fed properly  
She goes on to say she's already got her on a rehoming list. Apparently a lot can change between Sunday and Tuesday afternoon.

I've got to make some decisions. I was given the ultimatum have her collected by courier on Saturday or they're rehoming her Sunday.

Does anyone know anything or have any experience with Margaret Green Animal Rescue please? This is where she will go to (I hope) be assessed and rehabilitated in any way she needs first, and only then will they rehome her if she's suitable for it otherwise I assume they will give her a life long home there? 
This is the first decision I need to make. To either bring her to me, or to allow things to proceed there via this rescue center. This decision also very likely means I will never see her again.

Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2015)

Is anyone able to offer me any suggestions with regards to couriering a cat across the country? Looking to go from Poole to Stowmarket in Suffolk. Thank you.


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

I have no experience in couriering cats I'm afraid so I hope someone else can answer that. Did you get any quotes from companies?

A quick Google found these:

Home

Pet Courier | Animal transport for pets when moving | UK & Europe

I really hope you can bring Hermione home.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi NR, I am so sorry to hear about this difficult situation you have been put in
in and I understand how upsetting it must be for you, particularly as Hermione (and Thea) are really a part of your family.

It does sound urgent for Hermione to be removed from your sister's house PDQ, and whether she is handed over to a Rescue or taken in by you initially I see no difference from Hermione's POV. In fact she would probably be better off coming to you, as she knows you, in spite of the long journey she'd have to make.

The Margaret Green Animal Rescue has a good reputation, and has been established a long time (50 yrs), so I'm sure they would do their best for Hermione. But as I'm sure you know older cats can be much harder to re-home, particularly if it were to transpire that Hermione has any kind of a chronic health issue, bearing in mind her age and the apparently less than great health care she has been receiving at your sister's.

You would need to speak to the Margaret Green Rescue and ascertain their policy on older cats, i.e. if they are not able to rehome Hermione would she be given sanctuary at the Shelter for the rest of her life, and would this mean her spending her days in a pen, or is there an area for permanent residents where they can roam around. Even so she would be better off with a good home of her own rather than spending the rest of her days in a Sanctuary, no matter how caring it is.

Margaret Green Animal Rescue | About Us

I am very sorry I am not able to help with any transport to bring Hermione to you, as I am nowhere near either Devon or Suffolk.  Have you had any quotes from courier companies? Are you on FB, and have you asked your contacts there if anyone could help?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

You are the other side of the country to me, or I would have offered to help with transport. This is just so very sad!

Hopefully other members, living nearer, will come forward.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

NexivRed, have sent you a PM


----------

